# Where Does Windows Store Passwords...?



## SteyrAUG (Jul 31, 2003)

Getting ready to switch to a larger hard drive and want to copy over as much information as possible.

I know bookmarks are in the "favorites" folder but where does windows store password info (such as the login for this forum) so I can copy/paste it to my new drive?


----------



## HappyHacker (Nov 9, 2003)

*.pwl
Search for the above and cut and copy to the same directory.


----------



## SteyrAUG (Jul 31, 2003)

Hell why didn't I think of that?

Thanks.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

wouldn't the login for the forum be based on a Cookie in the Temporary Internet Files.


----------



## SteyrAUG (Jul 31, 2003)

HappyHacker said:


> *.pwl
> Search for the above and cut and copy to the same directory.


OK, you were wrong. I did that and they aren't there.

For my Mozilla browser I was able to copy over my password info (it has a specific file) but for my IE browser password info I have nothing.

Does anyone know where IE stores password info?

Running Win98SE.


----------



## HeddaLora (Oct 24, 2003)

As mentioned above by LwdSquashman, website passwords are stored in cookies. These are located in c:\windows\cookies or similar folder (depending on the OS).

For reasons unknown to me, cookies often cannot be copied to another computer.

Hedda Lora


----------

